# Rabies Vaccines



## sklutz12 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello! Where I work we give rabies vaccines after their 1st visit to the ER. We are currently using z20.3 (contact or exposure to rabies) with someone who has been bitten as the primary and then the dx code for the type of animal that has bitten them secondary.

We are getting a lot of denials for medical necessity and asking for medical records. 

Are we allowed to code the dx code for animal bitten first and then the z20.3 to avoid having to send MRs?

Thanks!


----------



## Palmtoptiger (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, 

I have seen this thread. https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/135254-animal-bite-prompting-rabies-series.html

This may contain the answer to your question. 

2 responses say use S code with the appropriate 7th character and other 2 responses say that Z23 is the pdx. 

Check it out. 

Cheers,


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 2, 2016)

sklutz12 said:


> Hello! Where I work we give rabies vaccines after their 1st visit to the ER. We are currently using z20.3 (contact or exposure to rabies) with someone who has been bitten as the primary and then the dx code for the type of animal that has bitten them secondary.
> 
> We are getting a lot of denials for medical necessity and asking for medical records.
> 
> ...



You have to code for the primary reason of the encounter. If the patient is just coming in for the vaccine ONLY, you'd use Z23. Without an exam, it's the same as any run-of-the-mill vaccination visit.


----------

